# Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen



## Elbfischer3 (12. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Boardgemeinde!

Eine Tatsache, die mir beim Kutterangeln immer wieder auffällt, ist der schlechte Umgang mit den Dorschen (bzw. anderen gefangenen Fischen). Seit Jahren fällt mir bei den Touren auf, dass die Angler (welche sich leider so schimpfen), die gefangenen Fische abhaken, in die Kiste werfen, wo sie sich binnen einer halben Stunde "TOTZAPPELN"! Auf der letzten Kuttertor musste ich meinen nebenstehenden Angelkollegen 3 Mal anbieten seine Fische abzuschlagen, weil er es einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat. Leider war das (aus Gesprächen ersichtlich) sogar ein Angler mit normaler Lizenz und Fischereischein - fragt sich was er da mal gelernt hat. Nachdem sich ein Dorsch fast aus der Kiste zappelte und ich ihm zum 4. Mal angeboten habe seine Dorsche zu erlösen, erbarmte er sich endlich (arg genervt).

Eben hab ich mal wieder bei Youtube diverse Ostseeangel-Videos durchgeschaut - das gleiche Bild! Die Fische zappeln sich tot und liegen anschließend, gut sichtbar mit offenem Maul, erstickt da...in mindestens jeder 2. Kiste!

Liebe Angler - ich weiß, ich stoße mit einer solchen Diskussion bei einigen auf Unmut...aber:

Sind Ostseefische weniger wert als unsere Süßwasserfische, dass man so mit ihnen umgeht? Es ist mir ein Greuel, denn jeder sollte wissen, wie ein Fisch waidgerecht zu töten ist aber im Drillfieber der ein oder anderen guten Drift vergessen wohl viele, was sie bei der Fischereiprüfung gelernt haben...zum Leidwesen der Geschöpfe aus dem Meer!

Ist denn ein schnelles und waidgerechtes abschlagen der Fische nicht mehr gerechtfertigt oder gar sinnvoll? An die Betroffenen - wenn sie das nächste Mal im Drillfieber sind - denkt mal drüber nach.

Mit anglerischen Grüßen

Euer Elbfischer3


----------



## antonio (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

tja wenn die kutterkapitäne und die anderen auf dem kutter da nichts tun wird sich nix ändern.

antonio


----------



## degl (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

@Elbfischer,

Danke.....man kann nicht oft genug darauf hinweisen........auch wenns nervt#6

gruß degl


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Man sollte doch nicht nur dem Fisch zuliebe ein Waidgerechtes Verhalten an den Tag legen.Schon
allein wegen der Fleischqualität ist für mich das Kehlen
der Fische *" ein Muß "*


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Elbfischer3 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



antonio schrieb:


> tja wenn die kutterkapitäne und die anderen auf dem kutter da nichts tun wird sich nix ändern.
> 
> antonio


 

So einfach ist es nicht! Es wird sich wahrlich wenig ändern, dass weiß ich (leider). Das Thema hat mich schon länger beschäftigt, habe es nun niedergeschrieben, vielleicht um mir selbst einfach mal Luft zu machen und den ein oder anderen Denkanstoß zu geben. Die anderen war in meinem Fall ich! Die Kapitäne sind leider oft aus der Fischerei und wie der Umgang da mit dem lebenden Fisch ist ... reden wir nicht drüber! Viele Kapitäne sagten mir bei untermaßigen Dorschen....mitnehmen...Hallo? Wie auch immer - es liegt an jedem selbst. Ich werde mit dieser Diskussion nichts (oder nicht viel) an der Situation bewirken. Aber schon wenn ein Boardi sich erbarmt sich, bzw. seine Angelnachbarn an Bord genauso zu nerven, wie ich es getan habe. Dann ist das schon ein kleiner Erfolg - in dem Sinne! |kopfkrat


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Jo seltsam das immer mit ansehen zu müssen, aber es scheint mir als würden die "Angler" auf einem Kutter das Hirn am Hafen liegen lassen. leider ...

Mir ist auch schon oft das laute (ZITAT MANCHER KUTTERKAPI´s) "MAUL" verboten worden, wenn ich versucht habe den Leuten klar zu machen das auch diese Fische es verdienen Waidgerecht behandelt zu werden.

Aber wie antonio schon sagte, wenn die nicht drauf schauen dann wird´s wohl so bleiben, und wir reden uns an Board den Mund fusselig... leider


----------



## Sterni01 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Hat sich schon mal jemand gefragt, warum das so ist ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardgemeinde!
> 
> Eine Tatsache, die mir beim Kutterangeln immer wieder auffällt, ist der schlechte Umgang mit den Dorschen (bzw. anderen gefangenen Fischen). Seit Jahren fällt mir bei den Touren auf, dass die Angler (welche sich leider so schimpfen), die gefangenen Fische abhaken, in die Kiste werfen, wo sie sich binnen einer halben Stunde "TOTZAPPELN"! Auf der letzten Kuttertor musste ich meinen nebenstehenden Angelkollegen 3 Mal anbieten seine Fische abzuschlagen, weil er es einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat. Leider war das (aus Gesprächen ersichtlich) sogar ein Angler mit normaler Lizenz und Fischereischein - fragt sich was er da mal gelernt hat. Nachdem sich ein Dorsch fast aus der Kiste zappelte und ich ihm zum 4. Mal angeboten habe seine Dorsche zu erlösen, erbarmte er sich endlich (arg genervt).
> 
> ...


Genau meine Meinung#6


----------



## Elbfischer3 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Hat sich schon mal jemand gefragt, warum das so ist ? |kopfkrat


 
Ja - zum Einen, weil viele eine gute Drift voll mitnehmen wollen, um ja genug zu fangen und somit vergessen, was um sie rum passiert. Zum Anderen, weil einige einfach nicht denken! Der Grund ist ebenso vielfältig wie die Dummheit der Menschheit an sich, was verschiedene nicht nachvollziehbare Dinge betrifft.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Versuche doch den Leuten beim nächstem mal klarzumachen, dass die durch unterlassenes Betäuben und anschließendes Kehlen (Ausbluten) der Fische absolut mindertwertige, blutige Filets bekommen, die z.B. so kein Norweger sich in die Pfanne legen würge! Vielleicht bekommst Du die Leute über die "kulinarische Schiene" dazu, das Hirn einzuschalten



Die ,,Naturfölker,, sehen genau DAS , genau andersrum !!!


----------



## norge_klaus (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Hi Sterni,
welche "Naturvölker"? Bestimmt keine Norweger.
Es geht hier um die südliche bis westliche Ostsee. Oder ? Da gibt es definitiv Kutterkapitäne, die sich das Deck nicht mit Blut vollsauen lassen wollen. Da sage ich : " Macht Touri-Ausfahrten und fahrt nicht mit Anglern, solltet ihr liebe Kapitäne zu faul sein das Deck sauber zu machen." Habe auch schon solche Touren erlebt, da wurde ich von der Frau eines Kutterkapitäns blöd angemacht, als ich meine Fische gekehlt habe. Derartige Kutter betrete ich dann aber konsequent nicht wieder. 

Gruß
Klaus

....aber mal weiter im Ti. Ta. Text !

PS: Frau Gräning wird sich hoffentlich jetzt, da ihr Mann Angestellter auf der Jan Cux ist, derartige Sprüche nicht mehr erlauben.


----------



## Macker (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Also Ich habe eher den Eindruck das die Angler Waidgerechter im Umgang mit Dorschen geworden sind.
Was wohl auch daran liegt das durch die Schlechten Fänge viele Gelegenheitsangler nicht mehr Fahren.
Die Kutterbesatzungen achten jetzt auch mehr auf mindestmaße als früher, da sie jetzt wohl eingesehen haben das es um Ihre Existenz geht.
Ist mir auf jeden Fall letzte woche so aufgefallen als Ich 4tg los war.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## noworkteam (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Versuche doch den Leuten beim nächstem mal klarzumachen, dass die durch unterlassenes Betäuben und anschließendes Kehlen (Ausbluten) der Fische absolut mindertwertige, blutige Filets bekommen, die z.B. so kein Norweger sich in die Pfanne legen würge! Vielleicht bekommst Du die Leute über die "kulinarische Schiene" dazu, das Hirn einzuschalten


 
die kommerz. gefangenen liegen auch ungekehlt im Bunker und werden so in Hvide Sande angelandet, geschmeckt haben die mir immer vorzüglich....

Nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *die kommerz. gefangenen liegen auch ungekehlt im Bunker und werden so in Hvide Sande angelandet,* geschmeckt haben die mir immer vorzüglich....
> 
> Nur mal so nebenbei...


 



Kann ich für meinen Teil nicht bestätigen.Jeder Dorsch den
ich in den vergangenen 30 Jahren am Kutter in Hvide Sande
gekauft habe,war gekehlt.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## -iguana (13. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



noworkteam schrieb:


> die kommerz. gefangenen liegen auch ungekehlt im Bunker und werden so in Hvide Sande angelandet, geschmeckt haben die mir immer vorzüglich....
> 
> Nur mal so nebenbei...


 
Bei solchen Aussagen ist es doch kein Wunder dass die Kuttertouren und mit ihnen die Angler darauf in Verruf kommen!

Was ist dabei seine Fische mit nem Knüppel eins auf den Kopf zu geben? Dauert keine 5 sec, und kehlen kann ich ihn zur Not ja nach dem Stop, das langt auch noch!

Ich ziehe meine Vorhingetroffene Aussge zurück, und entschuldige mich dafür sollte dies als Beleidigung aufgefasst worden sein.

Nach wie vor bin ich jedoch der Meinung dass diese Aussage absolut unpassend ist da sie den Eindruck erweckt, ein Teil der der Angler billigt das Vorgehen!


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

helitown auch schon oft die platten bei 30 grad noch aus den kisten hüpfen gesehen bei den berufsfischern.
haben aber auch gut geschmeckt |rolleyes


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

He Leute,
immer locker bleiben, das ist ein heikles Thema aber beleidigen müssen wir uns wohl nicht gegenseitig.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Es sollte für jeden Angler einfach selbstverständlich sein das ein maßiger Fisch vernünftig abgeschlagen wird.

Es wird immer über Gemeinschaftsangeln (früher Wettfischen) gemeckert aber da gibt es solches Verhalten nicht. Kenne keinen der seine Fische nicht vernünftig versorgt hat.

Selbst beim Heringsangeln hab ich meine Nachbarn angesprochen wenn sie die Heringe einfach so in den Eimer geworfen haben. Finde das Verhalten einiger "Angler" wirklich zum kotzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

wer seine kiste ordnungsgemäß in schach hält (heißt einen knüppel drin liegen hat), kann doch eben zumindest den schlag setzen.
zum abhaken muss man den fisch eh fassen, und dann zack, fertig, kein mehrauwand.
wer wirklich im schwarm ist kann dann 10min später immer noch kehlen, aber zumindest ist der fisch ordnungsgemäß betäubt. (wobei abschlagen+ kehlen keine 10 sekunden dauert in meinen augen)

da wir meist mit mehreren fahren übernimmt während einer drift (kommen ja eh mehrere fische hoch) einer das kehlen, meist der der den ersten hochgeholt hat udn eh die hände schleimig hat.


----------



## DerMayor (13. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



antonio schrieb:


> tja wenn die kutterkapitäne und die anderen auf dem kutter da nichts tun wird sich nix ändern.
> 
> antonio




Kleines positives Gegenbeispiel von der Antje D letzte Woche: Mein Angelnachbar fing kurz vor Ende einen (seinen einzigen) kleinen Dorsch, schätze ihn auf ca 32 cm. Er schaute zu seinem Kollegen als wolle er Bestätigung zum töten, dieser zuckte aber nur mit den Schultern...Der ältere Herr hat sich (messen wohl nicht angebracht) dann entschieden den Fisch zu töten und holte gerade den Knüppel raus, als der Bootsmann Shorty um die Ecke pfiff und ihn sofort mit dem Satz "38 cm, wir töten keine Kinder" zum releasen aufforderte, was dann auch gemacht wurde...Dafür gabs nur Zustimmung auf dem Boot. Es geht also auch anders.:m


----------



## -iguana (14. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Kleines positives Gegenbeispiel von der Antje D letzte Woche: Mein Angelnachbar fing kurz vor Ende einen (seinen einzigen) kleinen Dorsch, schätze ihn auf ca 32 cm. Er schaute zu seinem Kollegen als wolle er Bestätigung zum töten, dieser zuckte aber nur mit den Schultern...Der ältere Herr hat sich (messen wohl nicht angebracht) dann entschieden den Fisch zu töten und holte gerade den Knüppel raus, als der Bootsmann Shorty um die Ecke pfiff und ihn sofort mit dem Satz "38 cm, wir töten keine Kinder" zum releasen aufforderte, was dann auch gemacht wurde...Dafür gabs nur Zustimmung auf dem Boot. Es geht also auch anders.:m


 
Da hast du recht, der Stefan sagt immer was wenn er sowas sieht!


----------



## ebbe (20. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Moin,
auch mal n kommentar von mir zu diesem thema!

ich denke das dieser thread AUCH aufgrund von videos entstanden ist, welche das angeln vor rügen/ sassnitz zeigen!?
Da hat wohl jemand mit aller gewalt versucht von diesem eher schlechten bild abzulenken/ bzw. dieses zurecht zurücken!? damit will ich natürlich keine unterstellungen machen, aber es ist schon verwunderlich wenn hier diese thema entsteht und wenige tage später gegenteilige videos auftauchen!? 
Hoffentlich bleibt es an der tagesordnung!!! 

Schönen Gruß! Ebbe


----------



## Elbfischer3 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*



ebbe schrieb:


> Moin,
> auch mal n kommentar von mir zu diesem thema!
> 
> ich denke das dieser thread AUCH aufgrund von videos entstanden ist, welche das angeln vor rügen/ sassnitz zeigen!?
> ...


 
Ob es aufgrund dieses Threads hier der Fall ist, dass neuere Videos Besserung bewirken, mag ich bezweifeln. Dennoch wäre es ja wenigstens ein kleiner Erfolg, um den besseren Umgang mit dem Fisch zu fördern. Zu dem Rest kann ich sagen - gut kombiniert! Ich hoffe, dass es da noch Nachbesserung bei den Umgang gibt, denn so wie es jetzt manchmal zugeht, rückt es uns Angler leider alle in ein schlechtes Licht (das erinnert mich etwas an den Thread der P**A, das gibt denen nämlich das Futter was deren Existenz rechtfertigt) und viel schlimmer noch - die armen Fische!


----------



## steve71 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Beim Makrelenangeln hatte ich mal einen "tollen Nachbarn"! Der fing EINE Makrele, warf sie in seinen Eimer und machte keine Anstalten den Fisch zu töten. Als ich ihn darauf hinwies, antwortete er, daß er bei den Massenfängen beim Makrelenangeln für so etwas keine Zeit hätte. EINE Makrele im Eimer!!!! Ich habe sie dann provokativ erlöst und der gute Herr wollte gleich ´ne Schlägerei anfangen... Ich für meinen Teil spreche die Leute immer auf dieses höchst unsportliche Verhalten an aber einige Vollpfosten sind eben unbelehrbar!!!


----------



## jac (21. April 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Ich denke auch das man mit freundlichem, selbstsicherem Ansprechen solcher Kandidaten am meisten erreichen kann.
Schwierig ist das natürlich wenn eine ganze Horde solcher "Angler" die einfachsten Grundsätze der Fischerei über den Haufen wirft und Sie sich gegenseitig froh reden.
Aber für jeden Fisch der nicht qualvoll verenden muß und dem ein schnelles, fachlich richtiges Ableben beschert wird ist es ein Erfolg.

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Manol (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mal Bezug auf ein Zitat nehmen, was der Kollege Elbfischer genommen hat Wo es darum geht das er der Meinung ist viele vergessen in dem Eifer des Drills was sie in der Fischereiprüfung gelernt haben.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch oben im Osten ist , aber ich kann Dir sagen hier in NRW wird niemandem bei dem Kurs gezeigt wie man einen Dorsch kehlt. DIe Verantwortung für solche Leute, die Fische ersticken lassen, liegen nicht bei denen , sondern bei den Fischereibehörden. Die Angelprüfung besteht doch jeder Trottel und das was einen interessiert, bekommt man eh nicht beigebracht. Denkst Du man lernt Autofahren in 4 Wochen fahrschule richtig, nein das kommt erst mit dem Laufe der Zeit in der man Erfahrung sammelt. Das ist meine Meinung, der Staat , Bund und Länder wollen nur abkassieren mit diesen pseudo Prüfungen, jeder von uns könnte genauso gut und erfolgreich ohne schein angeln


----------



## Hausmarke (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Was meinst du denn damit?


----------



## buttlöffel (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Ja, leider ist das so - wenn es "beisst", leuchten in den Augen einiger Angler die Herings/Dorsch/Makrelen lampen auf und der Verstand schaltet ab. Diese Leute sind dann leider oft auch Belehrungsresistent.#d#d
Wie und warum man einen Fisch abschlagen und töten muss, wenn man ihn denn mitnehmen will, hat jeder Angler mal gelernt.


----------



## Sofafischer (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlechter Umgang mit den Dorschen*

Kehlen und fertig die Zeit MUSS sein.


----------

